# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Domethënia e vërtetë e flamurit të Kosovës!

## Marigona21

Shikone këtë klip edhe e kuptoni cila është domethania e vërtetë e flamurit të Kosovës....

Ju lutem shpërndajeni sa më shumë linkun nëpër adresat tuaja... le ta kuptojnë sa më shumë njerëz domethënien e këtij flamuri :-)

Me tmira,
Marigona :-)

----------


## geezer



----------


## Llapi

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfphC...e=channel_page
> 
> Shikone këtë klip edhe e kuptoni cila është domethania e vërtetë e flamurit të Kosovës....
> 
> Ju lutem shpërndajeni sa më shumë linkun nëpër adresat tuaja... le ta kuptojnë sa më shumë njerëz domethënien e këtij flamuri :-)
> 
> Me tmira,
> Marigona :-)






O tarzan ma mier u kan qe te lajmrohesh tek naj forum i shkieve nga edhe e ke marr ate se ketu ne shqiptaret kemi fest e festoim nji vjetorin e pavarsis dhe te simboleve te shtetit te Kosoves
Gezuar Shqiptar ku do qe ini

----------


## Testim

LOL shumë, shumë, shumë, shumë shumë e FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORTË kjo.

----------


## Llapi

> cila është domethania e vërtetë e flamurit të Kosovës....


 *Erdhi Dita E Pavarsisë*

----------


## Mitrovicali2009

> 


hiqmu bre me at flamur me yllin e cifutve, aj flamur eshte ***

----------


## geezer

> hiqmu bre me at flamur me yllin e cifutve, aj flamur eshte ***


jo nuk pe dishna une qe  eshte me yllin e qifutve  sqarona pak

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Me sa e di unë, ylli gjashtëcepësh në flamurin më lart simbolizon tjetër gjë, e jo çifutët.

Leka

----------


## Preng Sherri

> Me sa e di unë, ylli gjashtëcepësh në flamurin më lart simbolizon tjetër gjë, e jo çifutët.
> 
> Leka


Ylli gjashtëcepësh është ylli i Davidit rreth të cilit mund të lexoni në dhjaten e vjetër të biblës!
davidi është ai  rreth të cilit flitet për atë luftën me Golijatin!
 Pra ylli gjashtëcepësh është ylli i davidit që ishte jahudi apo çifut!

----------


## Gjilani2002

Ka shume diskutime rreth simboleve e kjo gje eshte prit. Une ne momentin kur e kam pranuar se nuk mundemi vetem te bejme shtetin e Kosoves, ateher s'do mend se duhet me i pranu disa kushtezime qe na i kane ven nderkombetaret. Mbi kete baze edhe une e shoh Flamurine Kosoves, bile keta far 6 yllat ne nje far menyre simolikisht kane nje far lidhmeri me 6 pikat e Ban Ki Monit, sepse ne fakt me pranimin e pakices malazeze Kosoves i behen 7 pakica e qe do te thot se i duhet edhe nje Yll....Sido qe te jet me mire nj yll qesi si i evropes se sa edhe naj Pike e zeze...
Zoti e bekofte Kosoven dhe popullin shqiptar!

----------


## toni007

blu -bashkimi europian
yjet-jane minoritetet ne kosove
dhe harta

----------


## LuLiKraS

Ne te veret ky ka qend dasht per te qen flamurin i Kosoves 


KA é Kuptime themelore te Historis emeri DARDANI dhe SHQIPDONJA

 Per ata qe din historin e vet dhe qe eshte me perardhje DARDANE e kupton kurse keta sllavet e shqiptarizuar keta nuk i a din vleren dhe per ate e humben.

----------


## Testim

> KA é Kuptime themelore te Historis emeri DARDANI dhe SHQIPDONJA
> 
> Per ata qe din historin e vet dhe qe eshte me perardhje DARDANE e kupton kurse keta sllavet e shqiptarizuar keta nuk i a din vleren dhe per ate e humben.


Ti kurgjo spaske ba, ti parë po dojshe me ndrru flamurin.

----------


## extreme

> Ti kurgjo spaske ba, ti parë po dojshe me ndrru flamurin.


Edhe ksaj ka mi ardhe koha me ndru flamurin , nuk pranojm flamur pa Shqipen dy krenshe dhe pa ngjyrat kuq e zii , sa shqiptari e kan dhan jeten per at flamur e tash na kan qit ni flamur qe ska tboj me shqiptarizem

----------


## murik

Sa here e shoh kete flamur me kujtohet nje teledrame ku behej fjale per kohen e pushtimit fashist ne Shqiperi.Aty mbi kokat e malesoreve valvitej flamuri fashist dhe keta malesore ironizonin me kete flamur.Njeri prej tyre bile tha se "i bukur besa ky flamur,per me bo breke me te" :buzeqeshje:

----------


## edona

> blu -bashkimi europian
> yjet-jane minoritetet ne kosove
> dhe harta


e ka edhe nje kuptim ne vete, qe shqiptaret e shkrete jane te ndare ne 6 shtete ( kosove, shqiperi, maqedoni, mal te zi, qameri, diaspore),

----------


## Nice_Boy

_6 yjet = Minoritetet ( Shqiptart/Turqit/Magjupt/Shkit/Gorant/Boshnjakt)
Harta = Kufinjët e Kosovës
Ngjyra = Propozim për gjith vendet që i ndihmon Europa do të thot kjo ka qen dhuratë prej Brukselit por jo ide e ndonjë Kosovari!_

----------


## edona

merni pak ma shtruar, kerkush nuk po na shtin me zor me dash kete flamur, edhe eshte shume e logjikshme mos me dasht na gjeneratat me te vjetra, edhe une e kam te njejtin problem me juve krejtve spo muna me u lidh emocionalisht me kete flamur vetem se po e shoh qe djali im po rritet me kete flamur edhe ska naj far preference per flamurin kombetar, menzi nuk pret naj fest edhe e zbukuron shtepin me kete flamur, ndersa mu personalisht kuq e  zi po me doket shume e zbrazet pa shqiponjen tone, mirpo skemi qka te bejme, kemi dasht shtetin tone atehere keto jane prit qe kan me ndodh.....

----------


## dias10

> hiqmu bre me at flamur me yllin e cifutve, aj flamur eshte ***


Ai simbol ska te beje fare me çifutet, lexo pak me poshte per te kuptuar pak me shume:




> The use of the six-point star, as a symbol of the Zionists in 1897 A.D., does not testify to its Jewishness. Nowhere [in ancient Jewish writings] is this symbol mentioned. Just as the so-called "Seal of Solomon" is also never mentioned anywhere. David and his ancestors did not spend any time with astronomy, nor did they produce stone seals. There was no "Seal of Solomon." This one symbol cannot have represented two leaders simultaneously, related or not, with different names and significance. It was either a star (shield) or a seal. If either version is to be considered true, then there would have been no need for its adoption centuries after the reigns of Solomon or David, i.e., in 1897 A.D.
> 
> The Greek symbol of the six-point star has had deep symbolism going back to pre-history. It is composed of two equilateral triangles, one of which is upside-down. The equilateral triangle, according to the Hellenic mystics ( the Orphics, Pythagoreans, etc), symbolized God, whereas the isosceles triangle [two sides equal, not three] symbolized the Daemons (secondary divinities between gods and men), and the triangle where no side is equal to another symbolized Humanity. The six-point star describes and is described by the perfect hexagon (this is proved by connecting its points). This perfect hexagon is not only  connected to the six-point star, but also to the beehive, which is also made up of perfect hexagons. The relationship of bees to Delphi is shown in that the first temple of this sacred precinct, together with its priestesses, were named melisses [honey bees] This fact is well-documented historically. A few years ago, I was on the island of Thasos, observing the excavations of the French Archaeological School, and I came across two granite plates with engraved beehives. When I spoke to the Director of the French archaeological mission about the significance of these plates, he told me: "We find such plates on all the islands; they are decorative." I commented on the fact that "the ancient Greeks [who made these] were not weavers or decorators, but   used their work to symbolize nature and to further their knowledge of nature." The six-point star for the Greeks had a direct relationship with the "Father of all Gods and humans," Zenon or Dias [Zeus].
> 
>  For many years, it has been wrongly taught that the word "Zeus," when conjugated in the genitive declination becomes του Διός. This is a grammatical distortion, since the root [θεμα] of a word never changes. The genitive form Dios has no nominative case, even though "Deus" does exist. In Latin, the same letters are used to pronounce Deus; this is where the word Θεος came from. All other languages used this name Deus for God: in French, Dieu; in Spanish, Dios; in Irish, Dias; Deutschland (Deu (t)s/(ch)land  => Land of Deus, in German; in/dia, for India; Thai/land, for Thailand; Tao for the Chinese, Teo, in Olde English, etc. The existence of these two manifestations of the Father of "Gods and humans alike" is not a redundancy, but demonstrates deep knowledge of the universe. Zeus mates, attracts, fuses.  Zeus is fission and repulsion.  This knowledge was also demonstrated by our ancestors geographically by the naming of Suez and Said [the city of Port Said]. If one observes a map and reads the names backwards, he sees that Suez = Zeus, and this was the strip of land connecting Asia and Africa until the 19th century when De Lesseps built the Suez Canal. If read backwards Said = Dias, which is a port form in a sharp indentation of the land, namely fission of the land. Thus, the Greeks knew about fusion and fission since the time of Dias. These are the two universal forces that maintain balance and harmony in the universe, and are personified by this dual God, Dias (Zeus-Deus). These two opposite forces are also symbolized by the two equilateral triangles that form the six-pointed star.


Ti mund te thuash qe Zeusi eshte perendi greke, por une do te thosha qe ajo eshte perendi e lashte e paraardhesve tane, dhe simboli i dy trekendeshave ekujlaterale, eshte simboli i fuqise se tij.

----------


## Enkeleu

> _6 yjet = Minoritetet ( Shqiptart/Turqit/Magjupt/Shkit/Gorant/Boshnjakt)
> Harta = Kufinjët e Kosovës
> Ngjyra = Propozim për gjith vendet që i ndihmon Europa do të thot kjo ka qen dhuratë prej Brukselit por jo ide e ndonjë Kosovari!_


Shqiptarët nuk jan minoritet në Kosovë !! :buzeqeshje: 
Unë  do të  thoja kështu :
6 Yjet=Shqiptarët , plus minoritetet !

----------

